# URGENTE: Racionamiento de paquetes ¡de MACARRONES!



## Trecet (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## latumbadehuma (8 Mar 2022)

también hay carteles así en los aceites.


----------



## Trecet (8 Mar 2022)

La foto se ha hecho en un Supermercado "Mas"


----------



## 11kjuan (8 Mar 2022)

Nadie pensó que este día llegaría. Nos reíamos de Cuba, Venezuela. Que lejos quedaba aquello. Pero llegó.

Un placer y cuídense.


----------



## Charlatan (8 Mar 2022)

y los cereales no?¿?¿veras tu los froskiess.......


----------



## Kiral (8 Mar 2022)

Andalucía genera el 75% de trigo duro en España, que es con el que se hace la pasta. 

La sequía que asola al sur se ha cargado literalmente un 80% de esa posible producción. Seguramente más.

Las harineras están avisando sobre eso, y los supermercados actúan en consecuencia. 

Nada que no sepa la gente aquí desde hace unos días. Y va a seguir con otros productos. Como ya dije, esto es solo el principio.


----------



## pacomaster (8 Mar 2022)

Hay que aprobar otro paquete de sanciones contra Rusia.No podemos permitir que no se racionen los garbanzos.


----------



## Drobed Yug (8 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


>



*HEZPANHA Y CUBAZUELA DEL NORTE*


----------



## Abrojo (8 Mar 2022)

Menos harinas y más salud


----------



## Guillotin (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ursur (8 Mar 2022)

Alguien se está haciendo de oro dejando los productos en el almacén. Me juego una botella de aceite


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (8 Mar 2022)

Doctrina del miedo de nuevo, la gente no aprende. Debe de ser horrible estar en tensión todo el día...


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Mar 2022)

menos hidratos... mejor salud


----------



## Visilleras (8 Mar 2022)

La culpa es de los fachas, del capitalismo, de Putin, y del machismoooo


----------



## butricio (8 Mar 2022)

Ultimas unidades feat. meloquitandelasmanos


----------



## Derroition Man (8 Mar 2022)

Sabéis si ocurre lo mismo con las palomitas?


----------



## Lobo macho (8 Mar 2022)

Lo peor está por venir.


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Mar 2022)

Pues nadst, a ir con toda la familia por separado a comprar maasrrrrrrones..., así los niñosrrrrrrata de Burbu se airean un poco, que huele a cebolla.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (8 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


>



Vaya gilipolleces. Se fabrican en España con trigo duro Español


----------



## Antiparticula (8 Mar 2022)

¿este histerismo está pasando en otros paises de nuestro entorno?

Cuando la guerra del golfo (invasion de Kwait), tambien mucha gente sufrio histerismo comprador. Rescoldos de la postguerra civil.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Andalucía genera el 75% de trigo duro en España, que es con el que se hace la pasta.
> 
> La sequía que asola al sur se ha cargado literalmente un 80% de esa posible producción. Seguramente más.
> 
> ...



la sequía de los chemtrails, quizás. Menudo añito nos espera.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (8 Mar 2022)

Todo es urgente , Boom , Guano en este foro joder


----------



## AH1N1 (8 Mar 2022)

tengo unos vecinos cubanos, les voy a preguntar por lo del desodorante y otras cosas a las que estaban acostumbrados


----------



## Baubens2 (8 Mar 2022)

Peor que la posguerra no será


----------



## ueee3 (8 Mar 2022)

Pues vaya.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (8 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


>



Uuufff esto ya me preocupa. 

En 10 días Españazuela.


----------



## gargamelix (8 Mar 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> Alguien se está haciendo de oro dejando los productos en el almacén. Me juego una botella de aceite



Alguno puede haber, pero no veo el desabastecimiento como una situación prolongada en el tiempo. Comida hay en el mundo, cereales, aceite... de todo, otra cosa son algunas materias primas. Esto pasa mientras se reajustan proveedores, cadenas de suministro, logística, etc uno tampoco puede dormirse con el almacén lleno. El desabastecimiento terminará seguro, lo que está por ver son los precios que van a quedar.


----------



## Kalevala (8 Mar 2022)

Hay algún meme de alguien disparandose en un pie?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Mar 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Peor que la posguerra no será



Igual. Solo que no tendrás trabajo, ni coche, ni luz, ni gas, ni casa. Y serás feliz.


----------



## NORDWAND (8 Mar 2022)

Energía disparada y racionamiento de los alimentos, mientras otros se van a repartir un botín de 20.000.000.000 en los próximos 4 años.


----------



## viogenes (8 Mar 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Peor que la posguerra no será



Pues sí será. Como la postguerra, pero con Sánchez en el gobierno, ¿Es posible un escenario peor?


----------



## Akira. (8 Mar 2022)

La gente es subnormal y manipulable y están haciendo lo mismo que con el papel higiénico.


----------



## Valorimaginario (8 Mar 2022)

Ya solo quedan las nukes y el meteorito.


----------



## frankie83 (8 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


>



Acabo de comprar 50 kilos 

pasta De Cecco entrega gratuita manda


----------



## hartman (8 Mar 2022)

salimos mas fuertes mas resilientes y mas perspectivos de genero.
animo wapisimos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Mar 2022)

pacomaster dijo:


> Hay que aprobar otro paquete de sanciones contra Rusia.No podemos permitir que no se racionen los garbanzos.



Y otros 20.000 M para genaro, machiste.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> La culpa es de los fachas, del capitalismo, de Putin, y del machismoooo



No te olvides del comunijmo y la ETA.


----------



## The Grasshopper (8 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


>



buen truco para que te lleves cinco paquetes en lugar de uno que es lo que querías en realidad


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Mar 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿este histerismo está pasando en otros paises de nuestro entorno?
> 
> Cuando la guerra del golfo (invasion de Kwait), tambien mucha gente sufrio histerismo comprador. Rescoldos de la postguerra civil.



Qué tiempos aquellos en los que uno era adolescente y su única preocupación era estudiar y las tetas de la Susana.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Mar 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Energía disparada y racionamiento de los alimentos, mientras otros se van a repartir un botín de 20.000.000.000 en los próximos 4 años.



Estarán celebrándolo ahora, con alguna orgía, como se lleva en su partido.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (8 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


>



5 paquetes por día NO es razonamiento jojojojojo ese cartelito esta puesto pa asustar a biejos y quitarse stock...vamos quien cojones compra 5 paquetes de pasta por día no me jodas primo.


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Mar 2022)

Lo del aceite vale. Pero la pasta es un poco exagerado no?

Hay riesgo de que falte?


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Mar 2022)

cuando empezó la pandemia , en la compra del pánico , cuando fui al Mercadona no quedaba arroz y aterrorizado por lo que había leído en BURBUJA, llené todo el carro de puré de patatas , que ni me gusta ni lo había comprado en la vida .
Compré todos los que había .
Todavía queda alguna caja , sólo de hablar del tema se me revuelve el estómago.


----------



## Gigatr0n (8 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que hacen eso para que la gente, que es GILIPOLLAS, no "arramble" con todo lo que pilla y que un par de paletos con una casa grande, dejen el supermercado vacío... con lo uqe les joderá reponer a las charos, no jodas!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Mar 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> 5 paquetes por día NO es razonamiento jojojojojo ese cartelito esta puesto pa asustar a biejos y quitarse stock...vamos quien cojones compra 5 paquetes de pasta por día no me jodas primo.



No los compro ni al año.


----------



## guanoincoming (8 Mar 2022)

Mejor, así los gordos adelgazarán.


----------



## agarcime (8 Mar 2022)

Donde es la foto? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## perrosno (8 Mar 2022)

Venga a disfrutar de lo votado, disfrutaclo con saluc, que yo me voy a descojonar de todos vosotros cuando vengáis a llorar. jo jo jo 

Que se paró a la extrema derecha joder!!!! ¿No os acordais? Pais de analfabetos!!!


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Mar 2022)

Cuando ves a los chinos comprando, se te olvida la tontería.


----------



## ray merryman (8 Mar 2022)

Está mañana en el consumo nada de aceite de girasol o semillas lo demás todo en abundancia.


----------



## enmanuel (8 Mar 2022)

pues eso es lo que tiene que ahora todos quieren llenar la despensa...y se lo llevan todo...enfin hacien do que suban más los precios, sin conciencia


----------



## ciberobrero (8 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> La foto se ha hecho en un Supermercado "Mas"



Bueno paues toca cambio de nombre


----------



## Avidiuscasio (8 Mar 2022)

No toda la gente que se está abasteciendo es subnormal, o culpa de los medios.

Está garantizado que los precios subirán sin importar lo que pase.

Alguna gente, simplemente deducen que los alimentos aumentarán de precio, por lo cual prefieren gastar su dinero actual en bienes que de cualquier forma van a consumir en un futuro próximo.

Yo vivo en Argentina , de las mayores inflaciones del mundo, y puedo asegurar tajantemente que a la inflación no se le gana nunca, si no se soluciona, simplemente la economía se irá achicando, empobreciendo cada vez más, solo que algunos afortunados no lo notaran( vía paguitas, subsidios), pero aquellos que mantendrán su renta fija están condenados a ser cada vez más pobres.

Este proceso puede ser tan lento y largo en un período de tiempo , que muchos ni no lo notarán , solo pasados algunos años serán conscientes de su perdida de poder adquisitivo.

Este fenómeno de abastecerse ante inminentes subidas, que ahora se da en España, es un mecanismo de protección frente a la inflación, si bien no le ganas a la inflación, al menos podes hacer rendir mejor tu dinero, sobre todo en cuestiones como la alimentación que son prioritarias.

Por ejemplo, si estoy seguro que dentro de un par de semanas los macarrones subirán de precio, tranquilamente un 50%, entonces lo que se hace es comprar una buena dotación de macarrones.

Porque otra enseñanza de vivir en un país condenado, es que lo precios una vez que suben, es muy difícil que bajen o vuelvan a su valor original, por no decir imposible.

Por eso cuando la inflación empieza a gestarse , son pocos se dan cuenta de lo terrible de sus consecuencias.


----------



## ciberobrero (8 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Nadie pensó que este día llegaría. Nos reíamos de Cuba, Venezuela. Que lejos quedaba aquello. Pero llegó.
> 
> Un placer y cuídense.




Mañana me llegan 4 paquetes de 24x500 gramos de galletas de supervivencia que se uniran a mis 850 euros de aceite de oliva virgen, 100 kg de conservas de atún y sardinas, harinas, jamones, frutos secos, pasta, etc

Me lo voy a pasar en grande


----------



## f700b (8 Mar 2022)

No preocuparse la Montero tiene sus 20 mil millones para que haya igualdad al morirnos de hambre entre hombres y mujeres


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Mar 2022)

f700b dijo:


> No preocuparse la Montero tiene sus 20 mil millones para que haya igualdad al morirnos de hambre entre hombres y mujeres



Y supongo que a partir de ahora habrá macarronas y macarronxs.


----------



## Narcofeijoo (8 Mar 2022)

En españa? Bueno que pais europeo nos esta robando


----------



## bocadRillo (8 Mar 2022)

Mientras no me toquen las patatas y las berenjenas, por mí como si se afostian hasta la muerte por las sopas de letras o las moñas de pastas Gallo.
Yo en casa tengo un montón de paquetes de espaguetis que me están durando AÑOS.


----------



## chemarin (8 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Andalucía genera el 75% de trigo duro en España, que es con el que se hace la pasta.
> 
> La sequía que asola al sur se ha cargado literalmente un 80% de esa posible producción. Seguramente más.
> 
> ...



Le compraremos el trigo a Rusia... Oh wait


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (8 Mar 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Cuando ves a los chinos comprando, se te olvida la tontería.



Es para venderlo tres veces mas caro en sus mierda tiendas. De hecho cuando los veo comprando es cuando paso de los temas han visto negocio en esto y van a aprovechar. Asi que a pillar arroz u otras cosas


----------



## alas97 (8 Mar 2022)

espero que por vuestro bien halláis hecho los deberes de prepper.

el bambú también sirve como espaguetti.






Arroz Integral Spaguetti (con fibra de bambú) – El Dorado – DISTRITO VEG







distritoveg.cl













Bambú: propiedades, beneficios y valor nutricional


La caña de bambú es una planta originaria de la India, Sudamérica y el sur de África. Aunque su uso más conocido pasa por el aprovechamiento de la madera o como elemento...




www.lavanguardia.com




.

Lo primero de max mad, el gobierno se apropia de la comida. Porque el dinero no servirá, así que lo usara como moneda de pago para que los hambrientos trabajen por comida.


----------



## Tupper (8 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


>



Esta pasando, lo estas viendo


----------



## dalmore_12y (8 Mar 2022)

Próximamente ... Cosas chulisimas de verdad...


----------



## Tupper (8 Mar 2022)

pacomaster dijo:


> Hay que aprobar otro paquete de sanciones contra Rusia.No podemos permitir que no se racionen los garbanzos.



Mientras no sea la cerveza, todo va bien


----------



## Kenthomi (8 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Nadie pensó que este día llegaría. Nos reíamos de Cuba, Venezuela. Que lejos quedaba aquello. Pero llegó.
> 
> Un placer y cuídense.



Y exactamente qué es lo que llegó???? JAAJAAAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## 11kjuan (8 Mar 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Y exactamente qué es lo que llegó???? JAAJAAAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Paro y miseria. Ahora racionamiento. Disfrute de su factura de la luz


----------



## Tupper (8 Mar 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> Sabéis si ocurre lo mismo con las palomitas?



¿se hacen con aceite de girasol, no? A racionarlas
cambiate a las pipas mejor


----------



## Tupper (8 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Paro y miseria. Ahora racionamiento. Disfrute de su factura de la luz



Lo importante es acabar con la ultraderecha. Ah, y la culpa de todo es de Franco.


----------



## Tupper (8 Mar 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> Ya solo quedan las nukes y el meteorito.



Bueno y los aliens. Los aliens no pueden faltar.


----------



## Espeluznao (8 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


>



Esto puede ser una estrategia de venta de libro de marketing...

Como cuando en un piso invendible te ponen carteles 200 inmobiliarias en plan gitano, lo empapelan de carteles.. o ahora que hay gente que anuncia zulos a 450.000 euros... en farolas!   

Mi opinión: los precios subirán pero a día de hoy los super están jugando con el marketing y la psicología


----------



## Plutarko (8 Mar 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Vaya gilipolleces. Se fabrican en España con trigo duro Español



Si, pero la histeria de la gente puede generar desabastecimiento, aunque sea temporal.

He subido del súper ahora y parecía que había una fiesta donde los aceites. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## hyugaa (8 Mar 2022)

Aqui a poco paquetes de espaguettis Barilla a 50 euros en EBAY


----------



## Padre_Karras (8 Mar 2022)

Haber acaparao antes, no cuando te lo dice la tele.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 Mar 2022)

Mas bien las consecuencias de joder el libre mercado.

Paleto de mierda.


----------



## Arthas98 (8 Mar 2022)

Macho, antes os parecía mal que la gente no tuviera comida para más de 3 días y eran unos inconscientes. Ahora os parece mal que la gente cuando las ve venir se intente preparar. Todo os parece mal


----------



## dalmore_12y (8 Mar 2022)

Voy a vender mis latines en Wallspop...me voy a forrar


----------



## ajmens (8 Mar 2022)

Ebro Foods esta barata aun podeis subiros al carro.


----------



## zirick (8 Mar 2022)

Que persona normal compra más de 5 paquetes de pasta al día si no es un jodido y desgraciado ansioso tironucable?


----------



## Luftwuaje (8 Mar 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> este histerismo está pasando en otros paises de nuestro entorno?



En Holanda no, hoy he comprado una botella de aceite de girasol al mismo precio que hace un mes, y pasta había de todos tipos.


----------



## Lobo macho (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dj Puesto (8 Mar 2022)

difícil controlar el por cliente y día, además 5 unidades de límite. Quien cojones come 5kg de macarrones al día?

Lo veo un asustabonobos de manual aunque pueda tener su fundamento por detrás-


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (8 Mar 2022)

La culpa la tienen foreros como ese que se ha comprado 500 kg de macarrones y 500 botes de tomate


----------



## orbeo (8 Mar 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Que persona normal compra más de 5 paquetes de pasta al día si no es un jodido y desgraciado ansioso tironucable?



Todas las marujas en cuanto ven ese cartel.

Yo si tuviera un súper mercado pondría un cartel así en todos los productos. Profit x 1000.


----------



## Perroviolin (8 Mar 2022)

Bueno aqui tebeis el lockdown covid dos punto cero.... En brebes empezaremos a escuchar cual es la " vacuna" para este nuevo problema...


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 Mar 2022)

ñiñiñiñiñi vivan losturcochinos ulanbatoris pieles naranjas ñiññiñiñi


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (8 Mar 2022)

Lo que racionan es el aceite y la pasta... mmmmm... esto sólo tiene una explicación:

¡Todavía les queda papel higiénico!.


----------



## _Suso_ (8 Mar 2022)

Escasez de harinas y aceite de girasol, es un win win de cara a la salud


----------



## Tupper (8 Mar 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Voy a vender mis latines en Wallspop...me voy a forrar



va a ser que no









Hacienda avisa a los usuarios de Wallapop, Vinted o Milanuncios


Los usuarios de Wallapop, Vinted, eBay o Milanuncios deben prestar atención a la advertencia del Ministerio de Hacienda respecto a sus operaciones.




www.telecinco.es


----------



## txola (8 Mar 2022)

La Politica Agraria Comun tiene previsto este tipo de situaciones (nacio en la postguerra, no se olvide) e incentiva el mantenimiento de las tierras en barbecho para, si hay necesidad, ponerlas a producir ipso facto. Los agricultores 
ya lo estan solicitando. Si a Europa le conviene mañana mismo empiezan a producir. Veamos si esto es asi.


----------



## dalmore_12y (8 Mar 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> va a ser que no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los cambiaré por Biscoins ...


----------



## Frysby (8 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> salimos mas fuertes mas resilientes y mas perspectivos de genero.
> animo wapisimos.



Y vamos a ver cosas chulísimas


----------



## Ursur (8 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> cuando empezó la pandemia , en la compra del pánico , cuando fui al Mercadona no quedaba arroz y aterrorizado por lo que había leído en BURBUJA, llené todo el carro de puré de patatas , que ni me gusta ni lo había comprado en la vida .
> Compré todos los que había .
> Todavía queda alguna caja , sólo de hablar del tema se me revuelve el estómago.



Jajajaja qué grande.
Yo compré un arcón congelador que está lleno de vaca congelada dos años. Dicen que la carne congelada aguanta seis meses. Me la tengo que comer igual.


----------



## Marco Porcio (8 Mar 2022)

Mientras no falten doritos


----------



## Murray's (8 Mar 2022)

Qué será lopróximo en racionar?

Ya han caido el aceite girasol y los macarrones.

Por cierto hecho en falta más cantidad de leche en los estantes..menos unidades..apuesto por la leche...


----------



## iaGulin (8 Mar 2022)

Quién compra más de cinco al día? Que se joda el que quiera hacerlo.


----------



## Teofrasto (8 Mar 2022)

Esto acaba de empezar, aún te los puedes llevar de cinco en cinco, lo que viene es muy gordo


----------



## Murray's (8 Mar 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> Quién compra más de cinco al día? Que se joda el que quiera hacerlo.




Bares para el menú paco de macarrones con tomate?

Comedores escolares?

Familias de gordos?

Los gitanos familia númerosa??


----------



## kenny220 (8 Mar 2022)

Lo próximo las galletas.


----------



## Concursante (8 Mar 2022)

Eso no es racinamiento, es asustaviejas para quitarse stock de encima.

PD: No es por nada, pero mirando el resto de carteles de la imagen, el del racionamiento parece mentira, hecho con photoshop. ¿Por qué resalta tanto respecto a los otros carteles? Tampoco tiene ningún reflejo de las luces de arriba. No se, no se...


----------



## 60kg (8 Mar 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Mañana me llegan 4 paquetes de 24x500 gramos de galletas de supervivencia que se uniran a mis 850 euros de aceite de oliva virgen, 100 kg de conservas de atún y sardinas, harinas, jamones, frutos secos, pasta, etc
> 
> Me lo voy a pasar en grande



sigue llenando tu zulo, yo mientras iré al supermercado cuando lo necesite


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Mar 2022)

Peor que el racionamiento del banco de alimentos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Mar 2022)

En el club momentos también han puesto racionamiento 

Máximo 5 polvos por cliente al día


----------



## Wein (8 Mar 2022)

Y los palets de la avena llenos


----------



## Alew (8 Mar 2022)

Si llega el hambre a España, sobra carne de progre. Me niego a participar de nuevo de la histeria. Lo que tenga que ser, será.


----------



## Tupper (8 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Qué será lopróximo en racionar?



La inteligencia y el sentido comun


----------



## Ursur (8 Mar 2022)

"no tenía intención de comprar pasta, pero claro, ahora me llevo cinco paquetes (2,5kg) y mañana estoy aquí el primero a por más. No soy yo listo ni ná"


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (8 Mar 2022)

Si pones un cartel de que se racionan los zurullos a 5 por día y cliente, fijo que la gente mata por llevarse zurullos calentitos a su casa


----------



## Bergstein (8 Mar 2022)

Ilegal


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lord Vader (8 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué tiempos aquellos en los que uno era adolescente y su única preocupación era e̶s̶t̶u̶d̶i̶a̶r̶ ̶y̶ las tetas de la Susana.



Arreglao!


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


>



miras a la derecha, miras a la izquierda, quitas el letrero y que las tias se entretengan volviendo a poner los paquetes de mas que la gente se lleve
oijojojojojo, hacer el mal es lo mas sano y nutritivo, hay que pensar siempre en hacer el puto mal, siempre
el camino del sith es el UNICO camino


----------



## Hrodrich (8 Mar 2022)

"Racionamiento"


----------



## zapatitos (8 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


>





Vienen malos tiempos para los gordos de las harinas.

Saludos.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Mar 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Si pones un cartel de que se racionan los zurullos a 5 por día y cliente, fijo que la gente mata por llevarse zurullos calentitos a su casa



suena a estrategia perfecta para que el doc smoking pueda cagar en bocas ajenas todos los dias
solo tiene que plantarse en la plaza del pueblo con un cartel que ponga: maximo una cagada en la boca por hezpañordo subhumano de mierda

y tendria clientes constantemente


----------



## sada (8 Mar 2022)

Suena a fake


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Mar 2022)

DALE A TRAMITAR PEDIDO SI TIENES **********COJONES**************
VAMOS DALE
TE RETO
TE RETO 2 VECES
DALE A TRAMITAR PEDIDO
DO IT, DO IT FOR THE LULZ!!! DEMUESTRA LO BURBUJO QUE ERES
NO HAY HUEVOS


----------



## sopelmar (8 Mar 2022)

Lo que interesa en burbuja hay existencias


----------



## ivanito (8 Mar 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Mañana me llegan 4 paquetes de 24x500 gramos de galletas de supervivencia que se uniran a mis 850 euros de aceite de oliva virgen, 100 kg de conservas de atún y sardinas, harinas, jamones, frutos secos, pasta, etc
> 
> Me lo voy a pasar en grande



Así entren ratas en tu casa y te lo coman todo.
Lo digo por la última frase.


----------



## Ursur (8 Mar 2022)

Yo mañana voy a por cerveza. Paso de arriesgarme a que me limiten a cinco litros por día.


----------



## sopelmar (8 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> miras a la derecha, miras a la izquierda, quitas el letrero y que las tias se entretengan volviendo a poner los paquetes de mas que la gente se lleve
> oijojojojojo, hacer el mal es lo mas sano y nutritivo, hay que pensar siempre en hacer el puto mal, siempre
> el camino del sith es el UNICO camino


----------



## pacomer (8 Mar 2022)

En isPain se va a pasar jambree de enjambreee ...va a ser un patadón en las balls descubrir de un dìa a otro que el lugar de isPain en el mundo es estar al lado del de Venezuela pero sin petroleo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (8 Mar 2022)

Comer pasta es de gordos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Mar 2022)

Mercadona y Eroski restringen la venta de aceite de girasol por la guerra


La cesta de la compra no pasa por su mejor momento con las primeras restricciones en la adquisición de productos de primera necesidad. Los supermercados empiezan a restringir la venta de aceite para evitar posibles problemas de desabastecimiento por la guerra en Ucrania.



www.eleconomista.es












La invasión elevará aún más el precio de alimentos como la pasta o el pollo


Hipermercados empiezan a racionar el aceite de girasol al faltar suministro



www.lavozdegalicia.es






JOJOJOJOJ



NO MACARRONES

NO ACEITE DE GIRASOL

CHUPATE ESA PUTIN !
​


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> cuando empezó la pandemia , en la compra del pánico , cuando fui al Mercadona no quedaba arroz y aterrorizado por lo que había leído en BURBUJA, llené todo el carro de puré de patatas , que ni me gusta ni lo había comprado en la vida .
> Compré todos los que había .
> Todavía queda alguna caja , sólo de hablar del tema se me revuelve el estómago.



yo subi 12 garrafones de agua pacasa, y mi padre me dice, por que hay tanta agua en casa
PORQUE VIENE EL VIRUSSSSSSSSSSS DE LA BURBUJAAAAAAAAAAAA
se me queda mirando raro
a los 2 dias confinamiento duro


sopelmar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 974825
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 974827



los macarrones que me gustan a mi no faltan, menos mal
los mios son los gallo de la foto de arriba, que son un macarron pequeño medio enroscao
son retorcidos como mi alma pazuziana, como tiene que ser


----------



## Plandemista (8 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> salimos mas fuertes mas resilientes y mas perspectivos de genero.
> animo wapisimos.



Y no te olvides de todas las cosas chulis que nos esperan.


----------



## Terminus (8 Mar 2022)

Esto es una estrategia de marketing de los hijos de puta de los supermercados


----------



## noseyo (8 Mar 2022)

Esto es un cuento empezamos a tomar el parlamento ya o veremos cosas peores España produce de sobra pasta , hacen que falte para subir precios


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Mar 2022)

NO CAER EN EL LOOP
  [/UR​https://anonup.com/upload/images/2022/03/ivPcWHE8zoyIM7wZ1keH_08_70e53bd5dac3868ade9f7bd8a3547fef_image_original.jpeg


----------



## morethanafeeling (8 Mar 2022)

Estos carteles que ahora nos llaman la atención dentro de muy poco serán lo normal en todos los sitios. Lo que parecía exclusivo de latinoamerica ya lo tenemos aquí.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (8 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


>



No es racionamiento,es sentido común viendo cómo reaccionaron los gilipollas con el papel higiénico.


----------



## Palpatine (8 Mar 2022)

NO COMPREIS EN MERCAROÑA


----------



## kenny220 (8 Mar 2022)

Mañana. 

Limitadas las piezas de jamón de bellota a 5 por cliente y día. 

A ver si alguno pica


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Mar 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Doctrina del miedo de nuevo, la gente no aprende. Debe de ser horrible estar en tensión todo el día...



Es el negocio que hay en este planeta, alimentarse del miedo.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Mar 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> La gente es subnormal y manipulable y están haciendo lo mismo que con el papel higiénico.



Exacto.


----------



## dalmore_12y (8 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Mañana.
> 
> Limitadas las piezas de jamón de bellota a 5 por cliente y día.
> 
> A ver si alguno pica



Y el caviar irani


----------



## kenny220 (8 Mar 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Y el caviar irani



Ese a 10 unidades que ocupa menos.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## reconvertido (8 Mar 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Andalucía genera el 75% de trigo duro en España, que es con el que se hace la pasta.
> 
> La sequía que asola al sur se ha cargado literalmente un 80% de esa posible producción. Seguramente más.
> 
> ...



¿Qué sequía?
¿La que os inventáis?
¿La que se fabrica deliberadamente?
¿La del vertido de agua para generar hidroelectricidad y vaciar los pantanos aposta para producir electricidad?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Mar 2022)

ya

...pero *no* tienes....

*YODO*

AHORA SIN YODO ERES UN BETILLA


​


----------



## gpm (8 Mar 2022)

latumbadehuma dijo:


> también hay carteles así en los aceites.




De girasol concretamente hoy lo he visto en carrefour


----------



## BHAN83 (8 Mar 2022)

Trecet dijo:


>



Fuente? esa foto pudo ser tomada durante el covid-apocalipsis.


----------



## kenny220 (8 Mar 2022)

Como en el 2020, las estanterías de productos veganos ni las tocaran


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Como en el 2020, las estanterías de productos veganos ni las tocaran



hombre es normal
empiezas por el veganismo y en un mes estas visitando saunas gays
quita quita


----------



## Gotthard (8 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> miras a la derecha, miras a la izquierda, quitas el letrero y que las tias se entretengan volviendo a poner los paquetes de mas que la gente se lleve
> oijojojojojo, hacer el mal es lo mas sano y nutritivo, hay que pensar siempre en hacer el puto mal, siempre
> el camino del sith es el UNICO camino



Se empieza asi y se termina destruyendo planetas.





Mira a Putin como ha terminao el hombre.


----------



## Silvia Charo (8 Mar 2022)

PACOCALIPSIS MACARRONIL


----------



## Godofredo1099 (8 Mar 2022)

Primero el papel higiénico y ahora los macarrones.


Los gilipollas se superan cada dia...que ganas de exterminio tengo, joder!!!


----------



## kenny220 (8 Mar 2022)

Acabo de mirar la despensa, aun tengo un paquete de, 2 kilos de, arroz comprado a finales de febrero 2020, y ya pasa de la fecha de consumo preferente. 

Esto de abastecerse por sí acaso, es un poco bluff


----------



## Godofredo1099 (8 Mar 2022)

No me cago en los pantalones ni soy un gordo fanegas como tú, no necesito kilos de pasta gallo en mis estanterías ni escucho los cantos de sirena de los cojones que lanzan supermercados y alarmas televisivas varias.

Dicho lo cual, te mando a tomar por culo, por acaparador y por subnormal. A los tontos como tú habría que poneros unas orejas de burro por la calle para distinguiros mejor.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (8 Mar 2022)

Está a punto de pegarte un telele, tómate un trankimazin y desconecta la TV.


----------



## Tales90 (8 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Acabo de mirar la despensa, aun tengo un paquete de, 2 kilos de, arroz comprado a finales de febrero 2020, y ya pasa de la fecha de consumo preferente.
> 
> Esto de abastecerse por sí acaso, es un poco bluff



Eso es no perecedero, te lo comes un año o dos despues y no pasa nada.


----------



## rondo (8 Mar 2022)

latumbadehuma dijo:


> también hay carteles así en los aceites.



En el de girasol en Mercadona al menos si


----------



## CuervoDrogado (8 Mar 2022)

No tendreis nada y sereis felices


----------



## Sir Connor (8 Mar 2022)

A mí me hace falta arroz ,para alimentar a los palomas espero que aún quede


----------



## kenny220 (8 Mar 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Eso es no perecedero, te lo comes un año o dos despues y no pasa nada.



Ya, pero rebela que tampoco hay que pasarse con la, despensa


----------



## Tales90 (8 Mar 2022)

Yo siempre tengo la despensa llena con comida para echar un mes más o menos. Luego tengo la escopeta de caza y 250 cartuchos, primero tirare a perros, gatos, gaviotas, palomos, lo que pille a tiro... Luego ya veremos.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (8 Mar 2022)

Shur, ésto ya lo viví en marzo del 20...y al final ni desabastecimiento ni pollas, solo tontos de feria con rollos de papel higiénico hasta en las orejas saliendo del Marcarroba cargando con 5 o 6 bolsas que parecían las acémilas de mi pueblo. Luego cuando el bulo del "gran apagón" un colega, pillo latas de conserva, arroz y legumbres a punta pala y al final qué??? Aún sigo esperando al apocalipsis de las velas mientras él se zampa sus mejillones en escabeche. 
Ahora otra vez presa del miedo inútil... Todos como pollos sin cabeza arramplando con todo, en fin, no deja de sorprenderme la locura y la sumisión social de estos años. La última década ya me había demostrado que nos habíamos vuelto todos subnormales, pero esto lo confirma y lo supera.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Mar 2022)

Un ciberataque a Vodafone Portugal deja sin conexión a 4 millones de usuarios


*Un ciberataque a Vodafone Portugal deja sin conexión a 4 millones de usuarios*​


* ¿113 ?*









*¿ 113 0 ? ______________________________________________ *​

​


----------



## larios357 (9 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Nadie pensó que este día llegaría. Nos reíamos de Cuba, Venezuela. Que lejos quedaba aquello. Pero llegó.
> 
> Un placer y cuídense.



Es para que por los subnormales no haya desabastecimiento, otra cosa es que pase como con el gasoil, la luz .. pero vamos que no pinta nada bien


----------



## larios357 (9 Mar 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Shur, ésto ya lo viví en marzo del 20...y al final ni desabastecimiento ni pollas, solo tontos de feria con rollos de papel higiénico hasta en las orejas saliendo del Marcarroba cargando con 5 o 6 bolsas que parecían las acémilas de mi pueblo. Luego cuando el bulo del "gran apagón" un colega, pillo latas de conserva, arroz y legumbres a punta pala y al final qué??? Aún sigo esperando al apocalipsis de las velas mientras él se zampa sus mejillones en escabeche.
> Ahora otra vez presa del miedo inútil... Todos como pollos sin cabeza arramplando con todo, en fin, no deja de sorprenderme la locura y la sumisión social de estos años. La última década ya me había demostrado que nos habíamos vuelto todos subnormales, pero esto lo confirma y lo supera.



Pero la diferencia es que los precios no estaban como ahora, el problema no es que no haya si no el precio


----------



## daesrd (9 Mar 2022)

latumbadehuma dijo:


> también hay carteles así en los aceites.



Eso es porque hay histéricos egoistas que que quieren acaparar...Nada más


----------



## pepetemete (9 Mar 2022)

Están los gordos que no cagan...obviamente


----------



## El Pionero (9 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Lo próximo las galletas.



Nos quedamos sin campurrianas


----------



## larios357 (9 Mar 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> No toda la gente que se está abasteciendo es subnormal, o culpa de los medios.
> 
> Está garantizado que los precios subirán sin importar lo que pase.
> 
> ...



Pero es que comprar aunque sea para un mes no arregla nada si como dices va a seguir subiendo y se va a mantener en el tiempo, y además que llevamos ya años perdiendo poder adquisitivo.
Por no decir que pasa lo mismo con el gasoil, luz .. vamos que se va a poner jodido hasta ir al trabajo y mantener empresas, ect .. nos han metido la 5 marcha de golpe para el nwo


----------



## Ratona001 (9 Mar 2022)

Ya empiezan. Como cuando el Coronacirco..... 

A llevarse la harina + la pasta. 

Y ahora aceite. El papel higiénico parece que esta vez no lo quieren


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (9 Mar 2022)

Mientras no racionen los Doritos y el papel de WC no problem.


----------



## La treky del foro (9 Mar 2022)

A mi verdaderamente lo que me da miedo es que corten el Internet.
ese día las escenas del papel higiénico y el aceite de girasol van a ser un capítulo de benny hill comparado con los adolescentes tirandose como lemmings


----------



## magnificent (9 Mar 2022)

Joder pero quien cojones compra pasta hezpañola que es una basura, pasta italiana siempre


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Mar 2022)

No sabéis hacer pasta?


----------



## Nefersen (9 Mar 2022)

"Que coman pasteles" --- Ursula Von der Leyen.


----------



## kikelon (9 Mar 2022)

Acaberemos comprando macarrones en el puto Wallapop por tanto hijodeputa acaparador.


----------



## Sir Connor (9 Mar 2022)

Nos da gusto la gente ? esa ansiedad por acaparar todo para mi , por pura especulacion y egoismo? que pena que no haya mas muertos en España


----------



## sopelmar (9 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Nos quedamos sin campurrianas



Los doritos aún resisten pero no podemos decir lo mismo de las campurrianas


----------



## Glokta (9 Mar 2022)

que ostia tiene la sociedad, basta que la telemierda diga que puede haber desabastecimiento de X, para que efectivamente en un par de días lo haya. Entre los Charo/manolos que ni consumen medio paquete al año comprando 20 por si acaso a los usureros comprando 100 para intentar hacer el agosto

todavia recuerdo el racionamiento de nestle jungly porque los subnormales creían que igual lo retiraban otra vez


----------



## galapagano (9 Mar 2022)

Casualmente esta tarde he ido al Mencabrona, casualmente tambien he comprado macarrones (1Kg) y no habia ningun cartel de esos, estaba todo lleno de paquetes de varias marcas, incluso unas cajas enormes debajo de las baldas. 
Lo unico que si es cierto que no habia, era aceite, de ninguna clase. Supongo que habran sido los que pillaban papel del culo como si fuese oro a precio de paja.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Mar 2022)

yo la comida que compré en el cocinamiento y no me gusta o se ha caducado se la doy a unos simpáticos jabalíes que se acercan cada 3 o 4 días a mi casa, ya nos hemos hecho amegos, lo considero una inversión si acaba llegando el más max


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Mar 2022)

Y luego preguntan que si la hipnosis funciona. tienen a to el ganao chalao de forma sincronizada. Unas a empedorrearse otros a por papel del cacas...mañana champions, pasao putin y al otro macarrones con tomater.


----------



## fieraverde (9 Mar 2022)

Comienza la operación bikini


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Mar 2022)

Mientras algunos y algunas estaban de chachara en manifestaciones moradas otros estabamos a lo nuestro dejando sin stock las tiendas.

Esto es la guerra y cada bando la libra segun la estrategia de su estado mayor.

La victoria final sera nuestra, el acaparamiento era necesario, despues de las manifestaciones vendran los lloros cuando vean que no hay macarrones, aceite y demas.


Por cierto no se si lo hacen a caso hecho o si de verdad no hay, las estanterias de las latas cada vez mas vacias y muchas no se reponen, las estanterias de las galletas marca blanca secas, el aceite ya mejor ni hablar de el, leche en polvo empieza a no haber tampoco.


----------



## Kurten (9 Mar 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Todo es urgente , Boom , Guano en este foro joder



Putos taraos madmaxistas joder....Es que no hay nadie cuerdo en este foro???


----------



## Galvani (9 Mar 2022)

Lo de siempre. Vender caro fuera y comprar barato fuera para venderlo aquí caro. Y luego hay acuerdos etc. para hacer eso y obligar a mantener precios. Como cuando hay exceso de producción. Se almacena para venderlo más caro. Es una técnica de países de mierda.


----------



## Tupper (9 Mar 2022)

ashe dijo:


> La cerveza se hace con cebada, de la misma familia que el trigo...


----------



## javielmovidas (9 Mar 2022)

A que precio se van a poner los Doritos, WTF!!!


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (9 Mar 2022)

vaya asco de pais nos está quedando con los comunistas de mierda


----------



## KUTRONIO (9 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Nadie pensó que este día llegaría. Nos reíamos de Cuba, Venezuela. Que lejos quedaba aquello. Pero llegó.
> 
> Un placer y cuídense.



Aunque algunos les pese seguimos muy lejos de esos paraisos soicialistas y no me quiero imaginar como estarán ellos en estos momentos


----------



## KUTRONIO (9 Mar 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Vaya gilipolleces. Se fabrican en España con trigo duro Español



Igual el problema es que otros paises pagan más por ese producto que los clientes españoles y si hay que elegir a quien se suministra ya sabes quien se queda sin macarrones


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Mar 2022)

No creo que vaya a ser necesario, pero yo hace dos días hice un pedido gordo de alimentos no perecederos: arroz, legumbres, pasta seca, latunes... tengo la despensa llena para varios meses. Ya digo, no creo que vaya a ser necesario, pero me quedo más tranquilo así.


----------



## Nut (9 Mar 2022)

Da igual que estuviera Ayuso de presidenta haria EXACTAMENTE lo mismo.Hay mucho imbécil que no ha salido de la dinamica hooligan.

Esto sólo acaba de empezar.Veremos de aqui a un par de semanas.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (9 Mar 2022)

txola dijo:


> La Politica Agraria Comun tiene previsto este tipo de situaciones (nacio en la postguerra, no se olvide) e incentiva el mantenimiento de las tierras en barbecho para, si hay necesidad, ponerlas a producir ipso facto. Los agricultores
> ya lo estan solicitando. Si a Europa le conviene mañana mismo empiezan a producir. Veamos si esto es asi.



¿A producir qué?

El problema es la energía. Si está carísima no puedes ni regar.

Lo mismo pasa con los macarrones: da igual que tengas un palet, necesitas cocinarlos. La mayoría de gente vive en un piso: si te ponen la botella de gas a 30 o 40 euros, el MWh a 1000 o más......ya te los puedes comer crudos.

Lo suyo es buscar alimentos lo menos perecederos posible, cuanto más calóricos mejor, y que no necesiten en la medida de lo posible cocinarse.

Por ej latas de estas de callos, garbanzos o lentejas que caducan 3-5 años, que se pueden comer sin calentar. O calentando muy poco.
O galletas. Cosas así.


----------



## JyQ (9 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Nadie pensó que este día llegaría. Nos reíamos de Cuba, Venezuela. Que lejos quedaba aquello. Pero llegó.
> 
> Un placer y cuídense.



Sí, ok.
Pero los motivos son bien distintos.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (9 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Igual el problema es que otros paises pagan más por ese producto que los clientes españoles y si hay que elegir a quien se suministra ya sabes quien se queda sin macarrones



No, el precio se fija en las lonjas, que son mas ajustadas que las bolsas incluso

ahí tienes las cotizaciones:








Precios del trigo {Actual e histórico - Observatorio y Lonja de Sevilla} - Agrónoma


Los precios del trigo, duro y blando, con cotizaciones actuales e históricas




sevilla.abc.es






El precio de los cereales se disparó el año pasado, así que ya sabian que se cocía algo, las manos fuertes


----------



## Tercios (9 Mar 2022)

Que se metan los paquetes de macarrones por el recto bien embadurnados en aseite de girasol


----------



## CANILLAS (9 Mar 2022)

Virgendoritos entrando en modo pánico.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (9 Mar 2022)

*VENDO PAQUETES DE PASTA SIN CADUCAR. CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD.

FIDEO FINO PARA SOPA: 50€

MACARRONES GALLO: 90€

ESPAGUETI HACENDADO: 100€

SPAGHETTI BARILLA: 200€*


----------



## Murray's (9 Mar 2022)

LA CERDA MALHERIDA dijo:


> *VENDO PAQUETES DE PASTA SIN CADUCAR. CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD.
> 
> FIDEO FINO PARA SOPA: 50€
> 
> ...





Jajaja jajaja


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Mar 2022)

LA CERDA MALHERIDA dijo:


> *VENDO PAQUETES DE PASTA SIN CADUCAR. CONSULTAR DISPONIBILIDAD.
> 
> FIDEO FINO PARA SOPA: 50€
> 
> ...



Tienes helices se colores?? Es que los macarrones me dan asco.


----------



## sada (9 Mar 2022)

es fake esa foto. hay macarrones y pasta a porrillo en los supers


----------



## midelburgo (9 Mar 2022)

Os teneis que preocupar cuando se empiecen a revolucionar en el tercer mundo, cuando se repitan las primaveras arabes.
Para cuando empiecen los pifostios en el segundo mundo, teneis que correr.


----------



## MAUSER (9 Mar 2022)

Claro, hubo un forero madmaxista que compró el solo 500 kilos de macarrones. De qué os quejáis?


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Mar 2022)

Verás que risa cuando racionen la electricidad

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Mar 2022)

@Mike314  41 minutes ago 


 
covid => ucrania​ 

 ​


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (9 Mar 2022)

Algo raro hay aquí, no termina de convencerme lo del desabastecimiento de la pasta.
Los supermercados está claro que van a salir muy beneficiados de esto.


----------



## KUTRONIO (9 Mar 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> No, el precio se fija en las lonjas, que son mas ajustadas que las bolsas incluso
> 
> ahí tienes las cotizaciones:
> 
> ...



El precio siempre lo fija la competencia si no tenemos un regulador de lo del cambio y progreso ilusionantes


----------



## Marpozuelo (9 Mar 2022)

Era cuestión de tiempo. Podemos en el gobierno, supermercados con racionamiento.


----------



## Antiparras (9 Mar 2022)

esto es como el corralito de 10k dolares al dia. a ver quien tiene cojones de comerse 5kg de macarrones de una sentada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Mar 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Da igual que estuviera Ayuso de presidenta haria EXACTAMENTE lo mismo.Hay mucho imbécil que no ha salido de la dinamica hooligan.
> 
> Esto sólo acaba de empezar.Veremos de aqui a un par de semanas.



¿Eres adivino? Ah no, eres el progre que quiere convencernos que todos los demás son igual de malos. Malos son pero no tanto como los tuyos.


----------



## GatoAzul (9 Mar 2022)

Y Franco era el malo.


----------



## geremi (9 Mar 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Da igual que estuviera Ayuso de presidenta haria EXACTAMENTE lo mismo.Hay mucho imbécil que no ha salido de la dinamica hooligan.
> 
> Esto sólo acaba de empezar.Veremos de aqui a un par de semanas.



Tal cual.


----------

